# Has anyone seen this one? Just launched last week?



## Amity Island (Jul 3, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

Has anybody caught this in the news? The new medtronic virtual pancreas? The 670g closed loop insulin pump. I wrote to them last week asking if I could buy one...unfortunately it's not being sold yet in the UK so their answer was no, for now anyway. From what I have read it self adjusts your b.g to keep it pretty much the same all the time. I'd imagine there will be a massive waiting list for one of these devices. I'm guessing they're a few thousand pounds, but it would be worth it for a type 1.


----------



## Amberzak (Jul 3, 2017)

God, wish I had the money to self fund.


----------



## khskel (Jul 3, 2017)

799 USD although what it will be here is any bodies guess! 

No good to me though I don't use enough basal insulin according to the spec


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 4, 2017)

Given what the pound is doing, it'll probably £2000 by the time it gets here. I'm happy to wait a year or two, a bit of competition might bring the price down.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 4, 2017)

Northie's the same @khskel - whereas I exceed the minimum by a whole 25% at 10u a day!  LOL


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 4, 2017)

Due for release in the U.K. In 2018 I think, provided Medtronic can get it CE marked in time. At which point it would just be another choice of pump to upgrade to for people approved for pump therapy (so no cost to person)

Sensors would be needed for the semi-automation and would almost certainly have to be self-funded for most people. There is NICE guidance for when to 'consider' offering CGM to people, but you need a willing CCG and clinic AND to meet the guidance AND have tried everything else for funded sensors to be considered. Majority go to children and young people and people who have absolutely no hypo awareness (which seems quite right to me)


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 6, 2017)

Medtronic are World Leaders in pump tech. I would love ONE !


----------



## pottersusan (Jul 6, 2017)

I'm told it's going to be two years before it appears here. I did ask when it was going to be available here when funding was agreed for me, hoping that it might be sooner, but in slightly under four years when I get my replacement I should get one,


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 6, 2017)

Tech IS getting better


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 6, 2017)

pottersusan said:


> I'm told it's going to be two years before it appears here. I did ask when it was going to be available here when funding was agreed for me, hoping that it might be sooner, but in slightly under four years when I get my replacement I should get one,


It could be less than 4 years if your pump malfunctions after the launch of the new pump


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 6, 2017)

Yes you are right things are getting better every day. Its only in the last couple of years pump are so popular


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 8, 2017)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Due for release in the U.K. In 2018 I think, provided Medtronic can get it CE marked in time. At which point it would just be another choice of pump to upgrade to for people approved for pump therapy (so no cost to person)
> 
> Sensors would be needed for the semi-automation and would almost certainly have to be self-funded for most people. There is NICE guidance for when to 'consider' offering CGM to people, but you need a willing CCG and clinic AND to meet the guidance AND have tried everything else for funded sensors to be considered. Majority go to children and young people and people who have absolutely no hypo awareness (which seems quite right to me)


The future !


----------



## Andrew477 (Jul 16, 2017)

Amity Island said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Has anybody caught this in the news? The new medtronic virtual pancreas? The 670g closed loop insulin pump. I wrote to them last week asking if I could buy one...unfortunately it's not being sold yet in the UK so their answer was no, for now anyway. From what I have read it self adjusts your b.g to keep it pretty much the same all the time. I'd imagine there will be a massive waiting list for one of these devices. I'm guessing they're a few thousand pounds, but it would be worth it for a type 1.




Omg thats amazing! Do you guys know if the sencor is just a sticker or is it a needle as well?


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 16, 2017)

Andrew477 said:


> Omg thats amazing! Do you guys know if the sencor is just a sticker or is it a needle as well?


The sensors are put in with a needle but are made of very thin Teflon type stuff. Medtronic are wold leaders in this game & I can imagine orders will go through the roof. Tech is getting better.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 29, 2017)

How long do you think the order list is ????


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 11, 2017)

The future


----------

